# [A] Roid Rage sucht Member



## Rekkles (24. Februar 2017)

Roid Rage will dich!

 

 

Hallo,
 
Wir sind die Gilde Roid Rage und wir füllen gerade aktiv unseren Raidkader mit besonderem Augenmerk auf den kommenden Content Tomb of Sargeras!
 
 
Unsere aktuelle Situation:
 
Wir sind eine Gruppe von Spielern, die gemeinsam diverse Spiele spielt (LoL, WoW, CS&#8230 und clearen wöchentlich die Nachtfestung HC wipefrei. Heroisch ist durch 7.2 und das sich ansammelnde Gear zu einem Witz geworden.
 
-> Mythischer Schwierigkeitsgrad nächste Station!
 
Aufgrund der aktuellen Serverlage, DE Dun Morogh + Norgannon, fällt es uns schwer neue Mitglieder zu werben, die wir so dringend brauchen um unseren 2 3 9 Raid aus dem HC aufzustocken! Die Serverbevölkerung ist nicht sehr hoch, sogar der Guldan Firstkill ist noch nicht raus.
Hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel!
Wir suchen Euch als Ergänzung für unseren Raidstamm, aktuell jede Klasse und jede Rolle!
 
 
Wir bieten:
 
    -eine eingespielte Gruppe
    -eine interessante, erfrischende Gildengesellschaft und Teamspeakaktivität
    -wöchentliche Clears im aktuellen Content
    -diverse M+ Gruppen für die wöchentliche Truhe als auch &#8220;Tryhards&#8221;
    - 3 Raid Tage (Mi/Do/So)
 
Wir fordern:
 
   - 10/10 NH HC Kenntnis
   - Zuverlässigkeit, Pünktlichkeit, Kritikfähigkeit, Teamgeist und Wiperesistenz
   - erwachsenes Verhalten unabhängig von Eurem Alter
   - Grundlegendes Verständnis eurer Klasse und allen Mechaniken des Spiels
   - Raidbereitschaft und die damit einhergehende Vorbereitung
 
Wenn diese Vorstellung Euer Interesse geweckt hat, meldet Euch doch bei uns via Battletag.
 
Ansprechpartner:
 
KillerKalle#2292
Relek#2215
Riptide#2338


----------



## Rekkles (17. April 2017)

push


----------



## Rekkles (19. April 2017)

push


----------



## Rekkles (21. April 2017)

push


----------



## Rekkles (23. April 2017)

push


----------



## Rekkles (27. April 2017)

push


----------



## Rekkles (29. April 2017)

push


----------

